# Hurricane Flo has been with us for 9 days!!



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Here are a few pics of Flo. She has been a little tinker but we love her dearly. She nicked a newspaper off the coffee table and started ripping it, but just had to take a pic before I cleared it up!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah she's lovely, as if butter wouldn't melt in her mouth 
Love the one of her underneath the table.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is a real beauty!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah she's a little sweetheart
How old is Flo,I love her colouring.She is gorgeous!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hurricane Flo but wow cute with it .....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Flo is gorgeous, these Cockapoos can be very cheeky!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Flo is goooooorgeous! How was the first week?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's amazing how much shredding these puppies can do in a nano-second! She's very scrummy. Glad to hearing all is going well. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What a cutie!! did she get on the shelf under the table on her own?? so cute.


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

Fiver - Flo is just over 9 weeks old now, feels like we've had her years already! 

Turi - First week was a blur, lots of sleep depravation as she did not settle in very well and hated the crate. She has got better now though but still has a right whinge when she has to go in. Now going through til about 5am, so my sleep is getting better! I'd forgotten what sleepless nights were like as my youngest is almost 16 now!! She is so much fun though and keeps us on our toes! 

Lady Amanda - Yes, Flo got up herself on the shelf under the coffee table on the first day home! In fact she is there most days skidding along the whole surface when she is having one of her mad moments and believe me she certainly has lots of those! We call her The Tasmanian Devil! :devil:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! they sure do know how to have that mad time...we used to call lady a gremlin!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hurricane Flo, like her nickname! She is super cute, love her white nose.


----------



## Maggiemoon (Apr 16, 2012)

Flo is very cute - she is a lovely colour... what colour is ishe called please? i am new here .... we don't actually own a cockerpoo - YET - we just look after 8 month old Sealea - our grandaughter's cheeky black with white bib and whiskers ...but hubbie is almost convinced that we should have one as well .... in a few months' time when Sealea is one year old! I dearly love the black and whites - but two the same would be asking for trouble!! I love seeing all the great pictures and reading such funny stories about them - these amazing cockerpoos!

Maggie

PS I have started researching breeders .... very interesting.... so many different ones out there! Am i allowed to ask where Flo came from? If I am not, apologies!! I have spoken to one or two - all very helpful and sound lovely!!


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've just watched Biba have what I, as a veteran poodle owner, would call a 'mad poodle moment'. She just went beserk, running around the room in circles, crashing into the kitchen units and skidding all over the kitchen floor. Poodles do this every now and again, and it's usually due to an excess of unexpended energy. Certainly today has been relatively quiet, as I've been busy, my younger daughter is revising for GSCEs and my eldest daughter was back at uni. So, I think Biba just needed to let rip for a few moments! She's now crashed at my feet and I think it's time for bed, for both of us!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sleep deprivation… whining in the crate… early starts… sounds very familiar! Don’t worry, soon she’ll love her crate!


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Maggiemoon - Flo is apricot colour, others in the litter ranged from red to apricot, mum was a red show cocker and dad an apricot poodle, have no idea what colour she will be as an adult as I gather that apricots can fade. We got her from Sylml near Lincoln. I never thought I would ever have a dog again after losing my golden retriever 10 years ago, but she has brought so much joy into our lives and I am a definite cockapoo convert -now to convince hubby for number 2 in a couple of years time lol!!!

Caro50 - How old is Biba? I've never experienced poodles before so I have wondered about their personalities - Flo also bounces when she has her mad moments, it's hilarious to watch her! She also arches her back like a cat.

Turi - I hope she gets to like her crate, even putting treats in for her doesn't work they just get left. She can have like a temper tantrum as well, it's not a whine and it's not a bark she seems to get very frustrated when the door shuts and goes wild with her bedding while making a very strange noise and watching her it reminds me of a toddler having a tantrum! She soon settles after about 5/10 mins but I think she is extremely strong willed.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, Flo looks lovely and sounds like a female version of my boy Dudley! having said that he is pretty good in his crate, though doesn't choose to go in by himself yet, he has mad moments most of the day! he just wants to eat the whole house!! see you are in East mids - whereabouts?


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi DB1 - I can sympathise with you if Dudley wants to eat the whole house, Flo is finding our carpet quite tasty at the moment and then the vertical blinds come a close second! I live just outside Lincoln, where are you?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, on edge of Leicester, so not that close unfortunately. I bought some stop chew stuff and Dudley just licked it off!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She is so adorable!! Congratulations on your new baby


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Daffodil. Biba is 3 months and is growing daily!! She sounds identical to Flo - a hurricane is an understatement!! I don't remember my poodle being quite so energetic even as a young puppy! Biba literally bounces off the walls as she crashes and whirls her way round my kitchen. Trying to sweep the floor is a nightmare! To Biba, it's just one big game. My sister's cockapoo at 6 months is equally bouncy. Luckily Biba was able to have her first walk today as her jabs are complete. She was very good, loved meeting all the dogs we encountered on our local common but doesn't seem to know what a 'recall' means and would have happily gone back home with several strangers today. Am hoping though that a good walk twice a day might tire her out. Will keep you posted. Caro x


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

caro50 said:


> Hi Daffodil. Biba is 3 months and is growing daily!! She sounds identical to Flo - a hurricane is an understatement!! I don't remember my poodle being quite so energetic even as a young puppy! Biba literally bounces off the walls as she crashes and whirls her way round my kitchen. Trying to sweep the floor is a nightmare! To Biba, it's just one big game. My sister's cockapoo at 6 months is equally bouncy. Luckily Biba was able to have her first walk today as her jabs are complete. She was very good, loved meeting all the dogs we encountered on our local common but doesn't seem to know what a 'recall' means and would have happily gone back home with several strangers today. Am hoping though that a good walk twice a day might tire her out. Will keep you posted. Caro x


Hi Caro, yep, sounds like Flo!! We have to wait 2 weeks for walkies now unfortunately. I hope Biba enjoys her walks and behaves herself!!


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

awwwww!! twinkle like shredding paper too!!!! they are soooo naughty arent they, but oh so cute!!! hehehehe xxx


----------

